# UK Visa - return shipping label



## hapsaa (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello, I am new to this forum.
As a background I am Indonesian, my husband is British and we've been working in USA for the past few years. Every year we try to go back to UK for a 2 weeks visit and every year I always apply for a UK visa. This year unfortunately I wasn't aware that they no longer provide courier service, I must have missed the instruction to include a prepaid return package and label. 

So after I sent my documents out to British consulate in New York, the first email I got was "you have not provided a pre paid return shipping label ". I went to UPS to create a shipping label and email it back to UKVI NY as instructed (the email subject, the email address, shipping label attachment, etc.), but I wasn't clear on what's going to happen next ....

Timetable
March 6 - I got the email that I didn't provide them a pre paid return shipping label
March 7 - I emailed them the pre paid return shipping label as instruction
March 14 - no further email from them yet

Does anyone have any similar experiece ? and would you mind sharing e.g. how long did it take for you to get the decision email after sending the shipping label?

I understand that they will not email/confirm that they have received the label. But would I get another email saying "we are starting to process your application" or Are they processing my application once they receive my label and my next email would be "your application has been approved/rejected" ?

I'm just worried that my application is still on-hold because something is still wrong (maybe they have issues with my label attachment) or is everything OK and I'm basically just waiting on a decision.

Appreciate your advice and thank you in advance.


----------



## WoWo (Mar 14, 2014)

I am also new to the forum. Like you I did not send a return mailing label but emailed it as an attachedment on March 4th. Yesterday I received an email about my visa and the documents were returned today, March 14, via UPS. I live very close to New York and sent a 2 day shipping label. Like you I did not receive any other communication from the consulate. They do provide some statistics about the percentage of applications handled within 15 working days and it is very high - over 90%.


----------



## hapsaa (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank You for sharing your experience.
I guess that means I should trust that they received my label OK and are processing my application.
I hope I hear from them soon.


----------



## hgoodman (Jun 13, 2014)

*hapsaa - How did it go?*

hapsaa did you ever receive any word??


----------



## hapsaa (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

Yes I did finally get my Visa in time before my trip to UK. 

I waited 2 weeks , didn't hear any news, so I decided to resend my email with the shipping label. The first time I didn't use bracket in my email title (SHIPPING WAYBILL - 123456), when I resend the email I use bracket (SHIPPING WAYBILL - [123456]) and mentioned I resend the label because I was worried that I haven't heard anything in 2 weeks. The next day after I resend the shipping label, I received an email saying my visa has been approved and it's on it's way.

Maybe it's because I re-send my shipping label, maybe it's just timing coincidence, I'm not sure, but it all worked out OK.

Regards,


----------

